# eVolo Skyscraper Competition



## vudiemphuongchi (May 18, 2019)

Gấu Teddy là dòng sản phẩm gấu bông cao cấp được các bạn trẻ ưa chuộng nhất trên thị trường. Gấu bông Teddy không chỉ là món quà sang trọng và ý nghĩa mà nó còn là nơi gửi gắm tình cảm, tình yêu thương giữa người với người. Hoạt động nhiều năm trên lĩnh vực gaubongonline.vn tự hào là địa chỉ bán gấu Teddy ở Hà Nội chính hãng với đủ loại kích cỡ, giá thành hấp dẫn.

Bạn đã tìm hiểu và biết gì về gấu bông Teddy
Mặc dù có mặt trên thị trường trong nhiều năm qua những những chú gau teddy vẫn luôn được ưa chuộng, trở thành người bạn đồng hành của nhiều bạn trẻ. Tưởng chừng chỉ được các bạn nhỏ yêu thích mà ngay cả những người lớn tuổi cũng bị thu hút bởi vẻ đẹp trong sáng, gần gũi và ngộ nghĩnh của gau bong Teddy. Được sử dụng rộng rãi là thế nhưng ít ai biết được nơi bắt nguồn của loại sản phẩm này.
A, Nguồn gốc gấu Teddy
Thật khó lòng có thể tin được gấu bông Teddy chính hãng lại bắt nguồn từ cựu tổng thống người Mỹ Theodore Roosevelt – Người có biệt danh là Teddy. Chính vì sự ham mê yêu thích các hoạt động ngoài trời của ông mà tên gọi gấu bông Teddy ra đời. Khoảng tháng 11 năm 1902 ông nhận lời mời đi săn của thống đốc Andrew H.Longino tại địa danh có tên gọi tiểu bang Mississippi. Trong lần đi săn bắn ông đã gặp phải sự cố khá thú vị, hầu hết tất cả bạn bè đi săn cùng ông đều có động vật mang về trong khi đó ông lại không săn được bất kỳ một thứ gì.

Trong lúc đó một tùy tùng của ông đã đuổi theo dồn ép một con gấu đen Mỹ vào bụi rậm. Người này chỉ cho ông thấy và kêu gọi ông bắn con gấu con đó. Thế nhưng ông lại từ chối vì có vẻ con gấu đã bị thương. Thay vì tự tay bắn nó ông đã ra lệnh cho người khác giết vì mục đích nhân đạo. Ngay sau đó câu chuyện được nhiều người rỉ tai nhau và bán tán. Cho đến ngày 16 tháng 11 năm 1902 nó trở thành chủ đề của bức vẽ chính trị do Clifford Berryman đăng tải tại tời báo The Washinton Post. Từ một bức tranh độc đáo họ đã khắc họa làm nên món đồ chơi mới có tên gọi thú nhồi bông hình gấu cùng tấm bảng tên “Teddy’s Bears”.

B, Ưu điểm của gấu Teddy
Mặc dù có mặt tại các shop gấu bông Teddy từ lâu tuy nhiên sự nổi tiếng của chúng chưa bao giờ có dấu hiệu suy giảm. Dưới đây là một số ưu điểm giúp chúng luôn được mọi người mê mẩn.

– Gấu Teddy làm từ nguyên liệu an toàn, thân thiện với người dùng
Gấu Teddy chính hãng được làm từ vải bông cao cấp đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho người sử dụng. Phần lõi bông gòn trắng 100% tự nhiên. Là sản phẩm được sản xuất trên dây chuyền khép kín tiên tiến với các nguyên vật liệu tự nhiên, an toàn. Không chứa các thành phần hóa chất độc hại vì thế vô cùng an toàn đối với sức khỏe của con người trong quá trình sử dụng. Đặc biệt khi mua gấu Teddy về sử dụng bạn sẽ không bị dị ứng hay kích ứng da dù cho đó là da nhạy cảm.

– Độ bền cao
Chính vì được sử dụng từ các nguyên liệu cao cấp, sản xuất với công nghệ tiên tiến nên các sản phẩm gấu Teddy sở hữu đường may chắc chắn, tỉ mỉ. Bên cạnh đó bông nhồi cao cấp nên sản phẩm luôn giữ được độ căng phồng tốt, không bị xẹp lún, vón cục hay biến dạng, xù lông, rụng lông trong quá trình sử dụng.
Tham khảo thêm >>> https://www.ok.ru/profile/572962296664/statuses/69827539782488

– Thiết kế đẹp mắt, kiểu dáng sáng tạo cùng màu sắc đa dạng phong phú
Có thể nói đây là một trong những ưu điểm mà gấu Teddy luôn được ưa chuộng, yêu thích. Không chỉ dừng lại ở một kiểu dáng, mẫu mã. Các chú gấu bông Teddy luôn được nhà sản xuất cải tiến, đưa ra thị trường nhiều kiểu dáng mới lạ, độc đáo và bắt mắt. Chẳng hạn như gấu Teddy xù, gấu Teddy hoa hồng, gấu Teddy lông mịn,…đáp ứng đa dạng nhu cầu, đối tượng khách hàng. Ngoài bộ lông óng mượt quyến rũ thì quần áo, phụ kiện đi kèm của chúng cũng là yếu tố tăng sức hút, lôi cuốn khó rời. Chính vì thế mà các mẫu gấu như gấu Teddy ôm tim, gấu Teddy áo len, khăn, nơ,…luôn nằm trong danh sách được shop gấu Teddy bán chạy nhất.

– Kích thước đa dạng
Hiện nay có rất nhiều mẫu, kích thước gấu bông cho bạn lựa chọn. Tùy vào mục đích sử dụng, đối tượng tặng quà mà bạn có thể lựa chọn kích thước, kiểu dáng gấu sao cho phù hợp. Tại shop gấu Teddy Hà Nội có đầy đủ kích cỡ từ nhỏ đến lớn như 20cm – 30cm – 50cm cho đến 1m6 – 1m8 – 2m – 3m để quý khách hàng có thể thoải mái lựa chọn.
Nguồn >>> https://gaubongonline.vn/gau-teddy


----------

